# Ghouls with Attitude



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

I ran across this site while looking for something else. I thought it might appeal to some of you so I'm posting it. I don't think my dutch friends would see the humor in it or I would have downloaded a couple of those songs. 

http://www.oddiooverplay.com/ears/hallowseve/index.html

MsM


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

These are great, nice find MsM!!!!!


Happy Haunting


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Easier to download from this site - http://www.maxmomirror.com/mirror/ghouls/


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Awesome find. Thanks.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

I just *knew* there'd be people on this forum who would appreciate them 

MsM


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Wow those are way cool, thanks.


----------

